# Military Jargon/Sailors Lexicon



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

I have found myself forgetting that not everyone on the Forum is familiar with Military Jargon & Sailors Lexicon. Having had the opportunity to operate with all branches of the Service over the three decades served, terms that I take for granted are a foreign language to many of the folks seeking answers from those of US that survived the experience. As if terminology isn't enough, it's harder to realize that you are being asked to answer queries on sometimes delicate subjects by people that haven't even the shared experience of Military Boot-Camp. As a LIFER, I even forget that many Vets haven't had extensive exposure to the ongoing changes or antiquated methodology that I take for granted as traditional service. 

In example: every (E-4) Third Class in the Navy should understand that "Red Right Returning" is in relationship to vessels running lights be they airborne or watercraft. Yet, is this of any significance if you served as Army Infantry? Perhaps Army Air Corps, USMC, definitely Air force Aircrew, but is that common knowledge to all Veterans Everywhere? Even if it was common knowledge to all Veterans everywhere, it's not common knowledge to everyone that isn't a Veteran! Yet (I) it is presupposed that this basic knowledge is understood without question when entering a thread or debating a post! 

So I guess the question I have is: Is it incumbent on US as Veterans to Translate to those that haven't lived the experience, those experiences that we never felt the need to discuss, in terms that are foreign to US in order that others who chose not to live the lifestyle might comprehend???:indecisiveness:


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

"Splice the main brace"! It means an extra ration of booze!!


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

There are some other nautical (Basic Seamanship) actions directed by those terms, but I'm more than happy to acquiesce to your application of the Lexicon. :lol:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

M118LR said:


> ...So I guess the question I have is: Is it incumbent on US as Veterans to Translate to those that haven't lived the experience, those experiences that we never felt the need to discuss, in terms that are foreign to US in order that others who chose not to live the lifestyle might comprehend???:indecisiveness:


I'd say no. If someone doesn't understand, they can ask or Google it. Stopping the flow of your writing to define terms would be a b***h. (That's a nautical term for "bad".)


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I know for Navy talk..the head is the bathroom..and hitting the rack is going to bed. Also..The cocktail hour dont start till the Sun is over the yard arm...but most of them aint picky about which ship they are talking about..so generally they start drinking whenever they want to.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Is there a way to add a couple of extra Likes to your post sideKahr? Should we go beyond a simple wiki link? My last exchanges made me realize that those that haven't done might not be the ones that direct others to study upon what folks did do!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I speak English. I don't expect anyone else to know the jargon shared among those of us who were in the Army in the day. 
You want to tell me something? Plain speech works well.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Denton said:


> I speak English. I don't expect anyone else to know the jargon shared among those of us who were in the Army in the day.
> You want to tell me something? Plain speech works well.


Care to explain the exhilaration that accompanied the pink mist? In non-veteran terms!

Perhaps you might need to explain a little Jargon even to this Old Sailor.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Know a famous old Army infantry leader supposedly said.."Submarines go out with a crew of 70 men and come back six months later as 35 couples." Those guys must be pretty kinky.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Gunwales, scuttlebut, knee knockers, halliard, muster, forcastle, fantail, winlass, take her to power, single up all lines, double up all lines, meat locker, bow, stern, amidships, 02-135-2-L, lay to the quarterdeck, belay my last, King Neptune awaits the Pollywogs,.......

Who could ever be expected to understand all of this unless you are a salty old shellback?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Know a famous old Army infantry leader supposedly said.."Submarines go out with a crew of 70 men and come back six months later as 35 couples." Those guys must be pretty kinky.


Surface sailor here, can't speak for the tin canners.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Ever press-ganged on a BB wave rider?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Is that similar to being stuffed nut to butt on a motor whale boat?


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Not unless you loaded a sixteen inch gun. :lol:

Normally takes a Bear Beam Split Tail that makes Mumbles wince to send that load to Davy Jones Locker. :lol:


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> Is that similar to being stuffed nut to butt on a motor whale boat?


Stacked snugly on the small motor craft vessel that transports you from the shore to a ship of the line. But y'all are doing your best to make me forget that others may need translation csi-tech. (Thanks)


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I have a dear old Jyrene Vietnam Vet pal who goes around yelling.."Nurse..Medic..Corpsman!" Then he says..the Nurse drags you back...the corpsman patches you up..and the Medic takes you back to the boat. He seems to really get it ramped up when drinkng Marjaritos.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

M118LR DE New Guy 101

Well, I'm not up on all your lexicon, as mine was different, Hua? but I know the difference between a Article 15 and a Captains Mast and I know what Keel hauled means...E-4's were specialist or corporal, and everyone from E5 to E8 was Sarnt'...unless he was Top. As far as the O's they were Sir's and the W's were all Chief.

Now if I post about military, which I just choose not to do, I would say things like Chopper or Little Bird or Shit Hook, Maybe even throw out basic things like MOS's and such, but otherwise I think your just being a Blue Falcon ........ Bravo Foxtrot if you write posts in the regular forum and use all the jargon and abbreviations that makes a story unintelligible to those you anticipate reading it. Roger? 

break... break...

...However, in the right forum and threads I see nothing wrong with using it where you expect prior service members to predominantly read and comment.

More importantly...can you publish the cliffs notes for your posts in general? I leave every post feeling like I just tried to understand a Shakespeare play.....

But if you don't, that's 5 by with me... 

Not gonna give an IMI...so...

BT AR


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ruff, ruff, not enough. smooth, smooth, remove. ruff, smooth, in the tube.

105MM M68 gun, M1 Abrams tank.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

And so it came to pass, that no longer would two images become one, but verily, but by uttering the incantation"Laaasssiiinngg!" all the world becomes known, and the sabot (pronounced say bo) shall fly straight and true.

(Well, in about a 3ft group at 1300 meters)

M60-M60A3


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

M118LR said:


> There are some other nautical (Basic Seamanship) actions directed by those terms, but I'm more than happy to acquiesce to your application of the Lexicon. :lol:


True. Extra rations of rum were awarded by the captain for particularly dangerous jobs like "splicing the main brace".


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

bigwheel, the corpsman & the medic both fall under the Moniker of "Doc" in the Navy. The Nurse is indicative of Medical Personnel that wear a skirt, so being Old Navy I'll leave that to the imagination, but that used to get Salty Dawg's pretty ramped up. 

New guy 101, COMNAVKITCHENSINK has perched on my shoulder since she isn't a member of this forum. Seducing me with the temptation of a Mug of Joe, I poured another dram from the purser. We have crossed keyboards without malice but it is due in part to our failure to communicate that I submit this prose to begin with. (Shakespearean enough) 

So where do I begin? E1- E3 are Seamen, Firemen, or Airmen. E-4 and above are some form of Petty Officer. Third Class (E4) Second Class (E5) First Class (E6) Chief Petty Officer (E7) Senior CPO (E8) Master CPO (E9).
LPO's are normally Senior in grade First Class Petty Officers (E6) CPO's hold a Traditional Place of Honor within the Enlisted Ranks of the US Navy. (Commonly referenced as members of the "Goat Locker") 
Chief Warrant Officers go by the Moniker of WO-call sign or last name whichever is easier. JO's to O4, and the Senior Officer is either the Officer in Charge (Small unit) or/and "The Skipper" regardless of rank. Really Short Version. 

So if I post about OJT/Formal Service Schooling/ or operational procedures it is usually due to a plebes request to expound upon why such information is relevant. The concept of this conversation is if it's incumbent upon me to decipher into fallacy terms that which others who have chosen not to participate in such activities may comprehend. I have been Directed not to regurgitate what I know, what I have witnessed, or what I have done under pain of incarceration and or heavy monetary fines for a period of time to out-last any normal life expectancy. So if you are unable to read between the lines to understand what Shakespearean information you might glean that leads you upon a self educated path to enlightenment, the failure to seek is all about the searchers commitment to attain enlightenment. If it is required that I walk you through all the requirements and qualifications that I have labored to attain just so that you can get a theoretical answer in a situation that you are not competent to be part of, ESABATM. (Sailors Lexicon) 

But I have made it a point of contention to post wikilinks on the road to self education, yet the uneducateable whine that I offer no further material than what wiki offers. So once again we come back to who is responsible to discriminate the lessons learned in Blood? 

Just how do you propose I transfer what less than 1% of the limited number of Veterans that have served this Country have even heard about, not to mention strove to meet the minimum requirements to gain access into such a program? Not to mention what common ground do I have to share with those that seek knowledge yet are unwilling to sacrifice even a second of service to reap the diligence of others lifetimes for? 

So if I relay my hands on experience in a manner that others find hard to understand, the surf pounding on the Strand awaits those that truly desire to find the answers. When we have reached that common denominator, many of the frivolous melt like butter under a hot knife. 

But I have listened to the bleating, and I've attempted to answer the question of why those armed with nothing more than a Knife enter Combat. It just isn't something that those not wearing swimmers trunks can fathom.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I "spliced the main brace" tonight! Want to try the grog ration of 200 years ago? One shot of Pussers Navy Rum to 4 shots of water, juice from half a lime ( prevents survey) and a teaspoon of brown sugar.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

keith9365 said:


> I "spliced the main brace" tonight! Want to try the grog ration of 200 years ago? One shot of Pussers Navy Rum to 4 shots of water, juice from half a lime ( prevents survey) and a teaspoon of brown sugar.


Now would you care to sip this indulgence from the warm brogan of the snipe that sat between US?


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Nasty buggers! I served on oil fired destroyers and frigates before I went to dive and salvage school!


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

M118LR said:


> bigwheel, the corpsman & the medic both fall under the Moniker of "Doc" in the Navy. The Nurse is indicative of Medical Personnel that wear a skirt, so being Old Navy I'll leave that to the imagination, but that used to get Salty Dawg's pretty ramped up.
> 
> New guy 101, COMNAVKITCHENSINK has perched on my shoulder since she isn't a member of this forum. Seducing me with the temptation of a Mug of Joe, I poured another dram from the purser. We have crossed keyboards without malice but it is due in part to our failure to communicate that I submit this prose to begin with. (Shakespearean enough)
> 
> ...


OK....


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

New guy 101 said:


> OK....


Life is too short to dance with ugly women.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Life is too short to dance with ugly women.


After a few beers it didn't matter anymore.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

M118LR said:


> Care to explain the exhilaration that accompanied the pink mist? In non-veteran terms!
> 
> Perhaps you might need to explain a little Jargon even to this Old Sailor.


Exhilaration? Simple. The word, "sick," is enough.

I speak English.

I don't have to try to shove my service in anyone's face, nor do I feel the need to be some internet commando; I don't need to remind people I served.

How do I tell people what it is like to shoot someone? Simple. It ain't good. You do what you have to do, though.
See? You don't have to try and make it sound like some glorious, kudzu thing to make yourself sound awesome.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm thinking he's more like a certain 21'ish yr old hold up in a nondescript apartment with a little equipment, smoking weed that we used to know. Surprised there is not a u tube channel involved.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Boss Dog said:


> I'm thinking he's more like a certain 21'ish yr old hold up in a nondescript apartment with a little equipment, smoking weed that we used to know. Surprised there is not a u tube channel involved.


Possibly, but he seems like an insecure vet who can't let go of the past, to me.

I know a few of them. They are all mine and your brothers, but it is sad.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

M118LR said:


> Ever press-ganged on a BB wave rider?


I think so .......way back in my rowdy youthful days, I got taken for a wild ride on a very wavy waterbed by two wild and hot young things. I am pretty sure they press ganged me.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Industry is no different. Often dealing with those out side your craft you must either use term or lengthy explanations to insure they understand what you are talking about. Comes down to know your audience . Speak to them not over them.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Denton said:


> Possibly, but he seems like an insecure vet who can't let go of the past, to me.
> 
> I know a few of them. They are all mine and your brothers, but it is sad.


Don't know about the insecure part....but I can understand someone who worked in the shadows for their life, wanting some recognition...and I wouldn't mind listening to some of his exploits, hell I'd even buy him a beer to do it over....
I just don't like his overly dramatization and the perceived disdain of those who didn't serve.....

M118LR..look buddy...I say let's try to start over...let's ease up on the "You know not of this world until your body count has been verified" style of communicating.

I will be happy to tell you more about me in a PM and even some information that you'd really appreciate...I just won't do it out here in the forum.

I may not be the level of fellow you think...or I might surprise you.....

It's not hard to try to explain how I felt when I saw pink mist to a civilian... The first time it felt a little like the recoil from a 30-30 and I was excited and somewhat sickened later and I had trouble not dreaming about that happening to me or my friends.

The second time, I was stunned and pretty damn scared, as it came from a soldiers head in proximity to me...and its not a something I care to be near, see, or ever want to do again to a human.

But outside my mind, and only among my closest friends have I ever talked about any of it, and even then I don't orate myself as the leading role in a Jason Borne novel. I am mostly telling stories about the humorous side of my service. 
Like the time I fired a flair at a buddy who had dug a cat hole and who had squatted to "Drop off a Seal team" ....or conduct a class 1 down load...however you wanna say it...

I meant for it to get his attention...but instead it went straight under his ass, and E-tool and he jumped like a scared rabbit and land backside first...into his recently disembarked payload.... he chased my ass around the perimeter for nearly 15 minutes covered in shit...hanging on to his pants with one hand...trying to whip my ass and wipe shit on me with the other....he almost caught me because....its hard to run when your laughing so hard you can't breath....

Those are the stories friends will get from me....not exploits....just things worth sharing to others... and I will explain some skills that could be handy or lessons learned regarding certain things I know that relate to a prepping topic...

To be honest...I haven't contributed much to the site yet in the form of thread content...I have mostly been embattled in arguments with folks who are either Libtards or pretenders....
I had a buddy refer this place to me right before he got a lifetime ban, along with several others...in late 2014. I was banned for over a year as well for just commenting on it....I only recently came back as a favor to a friend.... who said he won't come back under any screen name ever until certain Lifetime bans are removed.... 
Now that fellow could argue with you better than I can...I just don't have the desire to do so.

So I'm out of the "prove your creds" phase of this and will just accept you and everyone else is who they say they are...but poor decorum...is poor decorum. even when your a genuine Frogman, green beret, Ranger, Seal, Force Recon, CCT, PJ, EOD or any other commando.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Military vernacular is not all that foreign and the subject matter not all that hard to comprehend. If I have a question, assuming I have the slightest interest, I will ask.

“After crosses and losses men grow humbler and wiser.”
― Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I like new guy 101s thinking on this. I may drop a hint occasionally, but let's focus on the fun and good times. Hell, we know the business side of what we did/do. 

I connected three Hoffman devices together, ran them with commo wire to a lantern battery. Buried them in the dumpster behind a mess hall. Waited in my best stealthy mode for a guard I "owed" to walk past. Commo wire to battery, then BOOM, and he's covered with sour milk, egg shells, gravy, and who knows what.

Good times. Let's dance in the rain rather than drown in tears, huh?


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Coastie dad said:


> I like new guy 101s thinking on this. I may drop a hint occasionally, but let's focus on the fun and good times. Hell, we know the business side of what we did/do.
> 
> I connected three Hoffman devices together, ran them with commo wire to a lantern battery. Buried them in the dumpster behind a mess hall. Waited in my best stealthy mode for a guard I "owed" to walk past. Commo wire to battery, then BOOM, and he's covered with sour milk, egg shells, gravy, and who knows what.
> 
> Good times. Let's dance in the rain rather than drown in tears, huh?


 Gatorade bottle, MRE heaters, water. Combine and drop down vent stack of porto potty. Just sayin.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Sorry, all was lost New guy 101 and Denton. Ain't about to retype that Romance Novel. Stuff happens, in this case it's due to Overlord Requirements.

Super short version: New guy 101, I can't change or conceive how you perceive what I post. But how many have ever honestly held a conversation with or heard of a UDT Frogman prior to my appearance on this forum? 

No matter what else, the "Pink Mist" is an emotional experience that is of no relevance if it hasn't been experienced. Once experienced what ever emotions that where felt shall be heightened or exhilarated to such a level as to never be forgotten. JMHO.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

keith9365 said:


> Gatorade bottle, MRE heaters, water. Combine and drop down vent stack of porto potty. Just sayin.


 Finding 4 young soldiers with a large box of MRE heaters, a page of math and a drawing of a water buffalo . That was a close call. I do have to admit I wonder if it would have worked.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Coastie dad said:


> I like new guy 101s thinking on this. I may drop a hint occasionally, but let's focus on the fun and good times. Hell, we know the business side of what we did/do.
> 
> I connected three Hoffman devices together, ran them with commo wire to a lantern battery. Buried them in the dumpster behind a mess hall. Waited in my best stealthy mode for a guard I "owed" to walk past. Commo wire to battery, then BOOM, and he's covered with sour milk, egg shells, gravy, and who knows what.
> 
> Good times. Let's dance in the rain rather than drown in tears, huh?


Now thats quite funny..I did the exact same thing, but at the JRTC as an improvised explosive beside the road during an ambush.....It didn't go off so I just continued on with shooting may M4 and Miles gear....afterwards the OC pulls his HUMMV directly over it and gets out to asses casualties......Guess what finally built up enough charge????


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

keith9365 said:


> Gatorade bottle, MRE heaters, water. Combine and drop down vent stack of porto potty. Just sayin.


BAWAAHAAA...Now that is damn funny!!!!!


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Heh heh....
Back in the day NG troops were notorious for "blue smoke simulates gas" and the weekend warriors wouldn't put on masks. It was just smoke.

I had one of those great big wonderful smoke pots attached to trip wire strung across a road by a low water crossing. Blue, of course. Set so the lead vehicle would trip it, then everyone behind gets it. Of course, no one donned masks.

The night before I had removed the fuse from the smoke pot, and from 2 cannisters of CS. A little grinding with a screwdriver, a small funnel, and voilà! Blue smoke with a flavor enhancer.

My first AT with the NG. Missed active duty, but family circumstances called. So, I made the best of it. Someday I'll tell y'all about the great tanker kidnapping.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Coastie dad said:


> Heh heh....
> Back in the day NG troops were notorious for "blue smoke simulates gas" and the weekend warriors wouldn't put on masks. It was just smoke.
> 
> I had one of those great big wonderful smoke pots attached to trip wire strung across a road by a low water crossing. Blue, of course. Set so the lead vehicle would trip it, then everyone behind gets it. Of course, no one donned masks.
> ...


Now see....Thats a story that will get my respect....


----------

